# The Wire Stretcher!



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

use them for guy wires also
reminds me of a joke they used to play at work!
they would send young guys out for a box stretcher! when the girls tried that with me i came back with a 2 1/2 diameter pipe and told them if they needed a larger one i would have to unzip!

the never pulled that one on me after that!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> use them for guy wires also


I’ve used a “ come-along” type tool to tighten runs of “Teck90” or other armoured cable to make them look straight. Especially a long run on a rack beside conduits.

Never before seen one actually called a “wire stretcher”before though


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> I’ve used a “ come-along” type tool to tighten runs of “Teck90” or other armoured cable to make them look straight. Especially a long run on a rack beside conduits.
> 
> Never before seen one actually called a “wire stretcher”before though


You do realize that is for fencing wire?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You do realize that is for fencing wire?


Of course. It is the name of it that caught me as many apprentices are sent to look for one as a joke.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Of course. It is the name of it that caught me as many apprentices are sent to look for one as a joke.


Okay, just checking.....lol!

They often get sent to look for a bucket of smoke, a left handed pipe wrench, or a wire nut torque wrench (to name a few).


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I chuckled too the first time I saw a "cable stretcher" at a bike shop. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice find.

Now if we could just bust the legend of the "column remover" we'll be getting somewhere!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw a real wire stretcher while touring a manufacturing plant. The wire is "drawn" until it reaches the desired diameter. Cool process  .


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Do they have any circuit grease there as well?


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Local pizza shop, when the guy puts a hole in the dough as he’s stretching it, he sends a new kid out back to get “the dough repair kit”. 

Any time someone comes back to say they couldn’t find whatever goofy thing I sent them to grab (wire stretcher etc), I tell them it’s right next to the box of A-I-R.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I send my helpers to go fetch a dickfer from the van. When they come back and ask what is a dickfer I start laughing.........


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I send my helpers to go fetch a dickfer from the van. When they come back and ask what is a dickfer I start laughing.........


It's pronounced "dickfor".


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I've always used the truck for that.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

The first week I started in this trade j-man told me to get the wire stretcher.I looked at him and said ok where in the van is the come-a-long ?

He told me I will do very well in this trade .


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

In the Navy we had similar, send a newbie to get the “sound powered phone batteries” or send them to the boilers to get a 3” BT punch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

eddy current said:


> Found it! Lol


We asked you to get that over 30 yrs ago :surprise:

Bout time kid :biggrin: .... It's heavy, grab the skyhook and bring it over here.


I friggin LOL when I saw it :laughing:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> I send my helpers to go fetch a dickfer from the van. When they come back and ask what is a dickfer I start laughing.........


Next you could get mad at them for spilling updog all over the place. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

